# jefferson county monster



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 9, 2008)

i just got an email from a friend about a buck taken yesterday in jefferson county.  HE LOOKS TO MAKE THE 200 INCH MARK. I AM TRYING TO GET THE PIC ON THIS FORUM FROM MY EMAIL.


----------



## Lilrock (Oct 9, 2008)

Hurrrry!


----------



## JBax26 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well try harder .  200", I want to see it


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 9, 2008)

If you cannot figure the pics out just forward the email to me.  I can post the pics.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 9, 2008)

Stand By Guys Its Being Posted Now By Cboney35


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm waiting................


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2008)

???


----------



## TDBone (Oct 9, 2008)

I come with bad news. I think Robbie got an email that was false. (I could be wrong)

Robbie emailed it to me (CBoney35).

The email I got from him had pictures of the Mississippi monster but said it was from Jefferson Co. 

Unfortunately, I don't think there has been a monster dropped in Jefferson. 

Here are the pics he sent me...















Here is a link to the pics of the Mississippi monster ( http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=247492&highlight=mississippi )


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2008)

thats still a whopper!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 9, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> i just got an email from a friend about a buck taken yesterday in jefferson county.  HE LOOKS TO MAKE THE 200 INCH MARK. I AM TRYING TO GET THE PIC ON THIS FORUM FROM MY EMAIL.



Add this to snopes.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 9, 2008)

My Email Said Jefferson County. I Did Not Look Into It To See The Fine Underwriting. Sorry Guys. He Is Right I Think That Deer Was Killed In Mississippi. Whoooops!!!!!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 9, 2008)

What Do Yall Think He Will Score????


----------



## TDBone (Oct 9, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> My Email Said Jefferson County. I Did Not Look Into It To See The Fine Underwriting. Sorry Guys. He Is Right I Think That Deer Was Killed In Mississippi. Whoooops!!!!!!!



No big deal!

I had seen the pics of the Miss Buck but haven't seen these pictures. 

That buck is a beast!


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 9, 2008)

Jefferson County MS. Adjacent to Adams county MS. Note truck tag.


----------



## TDBone (Oct 9, 2008)

Rocketman, you are correct.

I got to the source of that forward email from Robbie and it was from the Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries, and Parks.

Here is the score (from the source email)

Location: Jefferson County
(Batture)
Hunter: --Removed--
Harvest Date: 10/04/08
Weapon: Archery
Green Gross Score: 193 2/8
Green Net Typical Score: 163 2/8
Green Net Non-Typical Score: 188 0/8
Typical Points: 10
Non-typical Points: 5
Inside Spread: 25 1/8
Left Main Beam: 24 7/8
Right Main Beam: 26 0/8
Left H1: 5 3/8
Right H1 5 4/8


----------



## reylamb (Oct 9, 2008)

I have gotten 4 emails on this one with it being listed as being killed in Iowa, GA, IL..........and ready for this one?????????  Florida.....

There was another brute killed in MN that green scores around 230 NT, so be ready for those pics to circulate about it being killed all over the place also.

Either way, that is a monster.


----------



## Rangerboats (Oct 9, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> My Email Said Jefferson County. I Did Not Look Into It To See The Fine Underwriting. Sorry Guys. He Is Right I Think That Deer Was Killed In Mississippi. Whoooops!!!!!!!



Yeah I saw that same pic and it said it was killed in Mississippi!!


----------



## Killdee (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow I havent seen those pics, thanks, wish it was a Ga boy.


----------



## LittleBigDoe12 (Oct 11, 2008)

lord knows i've never seen one that big in jefferson co.


----------



## fingerflinger (Oct 12, 2008)

Boy, I wish! I hunt in Jefferson and I haven't either. Here is the buck I shot a couple of weeks ago in Jefferson County. He should score around 140 but I haven't scored him yet due to Truck Buck rules. If I am correct this will be the 2nd biggest bow buck for Jefferson County. 1st is 158.


----------



## mathewsdxt (Oct 14, 2008)

First of all, GREAT DEER!!!!

Where in Jefferson county Ga. are you hunting?


----------



## fingerflinger (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks! 
Our property is in the hills near the Richmond County border. We've had it, and managed it, for 4 years now.  300 acres doesn't seem like much to manage but when you have neighbors like ours that's all you will ever need. Our property is bordered by a 5000 acre tract and surrounding crop fields. 
Here's the good part...the fields are full every year. 
Here's the better part...only 3 people ever hunt the 5000 acres.
Here's the best part...they only bowhunt!


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 16, 2008)

Hoss for sure.  I think he will go 180.


----------

